# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας BenQ] BENQ PB 8250 ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ

## LedZep

Ο συγκεκριμένος ενώ ξεκινά να δείχνει σωστά, μετά απο λίγο ξεκινά να αποσυγχρονίζει η εικόνα και θυμίζει έντονα οθόνη που είναι εκτός συχνότητας.Γεμίζει γραμμές που πυκνώνουν τρεμοπαίζοντας όλο και πιο έντονα ώσπου μαυρίζει η οθόνη με λίγα σκόρπια λευκά  στίγματα και δεν βλέπεις τίποτα.Έχουν δοκιμαστεί τα πάντα απο θύρες , συχνότητες , ανάλυση εξόδου κάρτας κ.α.Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά έχω και 2η λάμπα στο κουτί της και είναι κρίμα να πάει χαμένος.

----------


## InCoRrEcT

Καλησπέρα,
Έχω κι εγώ θέμα με έναν PB8250. Είχε σκάσει ο πυκνωτής του φίλτρου από το τροφοδοτικό.Το άλλαξα, μου έβγαζε πρόβλημα με τη λάμπα.Άλλαξα λάμπα και το κόκκινο led συνέχιζε να αναβοσβήνει, χωρίς να ανάβει η λάμπα.Τελικά τον άνοιξα πάλι και είδα οτι το DAD1000 έχει γίνει καρβουνάκι. Έχει κανείς εμπειρία απο παρόμοιο πρόβλημα?
Ευχαριστώ

----------

